# 1907 Iver Johnson "Truss Bridge Flyer" Uncovered in PA



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

*This is a 1907ish Iver Johnson Model 88, 24" Men's "Truss Bridge Flyer" in Iver Johnson black with red spearpoint head. 
The paint on this bike is preserved beautifully, although most of the nickel is covered with a thin coat of surface rust.   I believe this 
bike is 100% original in every way as it spent most all of its life in the attic of the family home of John A. Barger on Railroad Street in 
Webster, PA.  John A. Barger owned and operated a General Store in this small town. This home was passed on to the family through 
the generations and the bike remained untouched, out of sight,  and out of mind for almost 100 years. I acquired this bike after 
receiving a call from a Woman who purchased the family's entire estate.  The woman had reached out in hopes of finding a little 
information about the Iver Johnson Cycles, and an approximate value.  According to the heirs of the estate, Mr Barger thought, at one 
point in time, about becoming a dealer in the Iver Johnson Cycles, and the estate contained a document (see below) attesting to this 
fact.  See More Pics At: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_32.html *


----------



## Duchess (Jun 2, 2019)

I assume you're dating it based on the SN, but the letter—assuming the bicycle it references is this bicycle, though the description fits—is dated 1913 and the crank nut is on the non-drive side. I wonder if they would have had a stock of leftover frames they'd use for samples to prospective dealers to be built up later with the current components (it is a large frame, so maybe they weren't popular, though to have it sitting for six years seems like kind of a long time to me). Or maybe the crank nut thing is not an accurate dating method or they strangely used two types of cranks or it was swapped later (though, I think that's unlikely). A mystery, but a beautifully preserved bike.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

A special thanks to Mike at "Zak's Bicycle Shop" in McKeesport, PA for helping with the packing and shipping of this bicycle.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

You are exactly right Duchess....................the heirs to this estate claimed to the Woman who purchased the estate that this bike was the one that came from the J. A. Johnston Company that the great (great) grandfather sent for.  However, as you mentioned,  the features of the bike do not match the 1913 specs.  I'm fairly confident that the bike has been untouched.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## John G04 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow beautiful bike! Paint looks incredible for being over 100 years old. Great find! Also is the fitchburg ride and swap still on for the end of june?


----------



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

John G04, Yes, if you own any Ivers your welcome to display them inside the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

Should have included this pic earlier.  Not only is the lock nut on the non-drive side of the BB, it also has the round hole where the pedal arm attaches to the chainring, not the mor common slotted or rectangular style.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2019)

Outstanding rescue!
I’m sure, of your excitement when you got that call.
Congratulations!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 2, 2019)

really beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 2, 2019)

What are the screws in the crank arm for?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 3, 2019)

Duchess said:


> What are the screws in the crank arm for?



It keeps the bearing cone in position (see the holes in the bearing cone).


----------



## Duchess (Jun 3, 2019)

Interesting. I've seen that before, but my Special Racer doesn't have it.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 3, 2019)

From the 1906 Catalog. 1907 Catalog is not currently available, however, if you have one, please consider donating digital photos to the Catalog Project (link in my sig)


----------



## Handyman (Jun 4, 2019)

Here is an interesting feature of this bike.........the seat adjusting "bolt" that runs through the rear seat stays does not have a nut to tighten it.  The frame itself is threaded to accept the bolt. Not sure how many years Iver used this method.  







Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Jun 4, 2019)

Cool detail Pete. In 1909 a stepped carriage bolt that located into a keyway to prevent rotation was introduced which I've seen through the 1940s.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2019)

Does this bike have a normal 1" diameter fork steerer tube?


----------

